# Trionfo del Mar (Chorus + VERY large orchestra) WIP intermittently



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

I started writing this huge piece around 3 weeks ago. I'm still working on it, but as is, it's the first really large-scale venture into polychordal music. Hope you enjoy it.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1XqHzbj8oUuuCwMvHDY00PG0TpFDrnRn9/view?usp=sharing

Scored for:
Soprano
Mezzo-Soprano
Alto
Contra-Alto
Female Tenor
Male Tenor
Baritone
Bass 1
Bass 2

1 Piccolo
1st Flutes
2nd Flutes
1st Alto Flute
2nd Alto Flute
1st Clarinet
2nd Clarinet
3rd Clarinet
1st Bass Clarinet
2nd Bass Clarinet
Contrabass Clarinet
1st Oboes
2nd Oboes
1st Bassoon
2nd Bassoon
1st Contrabasson
2nd Contrabasson

F Horn 1
F Horn 2
F Horn 3
F Horn 4
F Horn 5
1st Trumpets
2nd Trumpets
1st Trombones
2nd Trombones
3rd Trombones
1st Bass Trombone
2nd Bass Trombone
1st Baritones
2nd Baritones
Tuba

1st Violins
2nd Violins
3rd Violins
4th Violins
1st Violas
2nd Violas
3rd Violas
1st Cellos
2nd Cellos
Contrabass
Guitarra Sostenida
Harp

Percussion


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

I wonder if anyone has any thoughts regarding this piece?


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

It will be a better idea if you upload file in *.mp3 format next time.
Browsers refuse play *.wav file directly (without downoloading).


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Alexanbar said:


> It will be a better idea if you upload file in *.mp3 format next time.
> Browsers refuse play *.wav file directly (without downoloading).


I will do this in the future


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

I was hoping I would get more feedback on this piece...


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

The very intro sounds like Steve Reich but then it goes to Mahler 00:27. I think you could use your polychordal material a bit more reserving, it now sounds like there's a million different things going on all the time. This is not only in harmony but in the structure as well. For example I would extend the first 20 seconds to first two minutes (the repetitive stuff, which sounded very good), the choir could kick in only at 6-7 minutes easily. But I guess this is just a working version and the song will get larger. It has enough material now, in my opinion you could just develop every idea much longer.

Maybe because of the instrumentation, the opening of your piece brought to my mind the prelude from Schoenberg's Gurrelieder:


----------



## ollv (Jun 29, 2018)

pkoi , do you realy like Shoenbergs ?
What do you think is it about music or trying to satisfy some "theoretical" ideas?


----------



## ollv (Jun 29, 2018)

E Cristobal Poveda could you tell me which soft did you use ?


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

I love Schoenberg! Gurrelieder in general is a bit too large work for my taste (as is Mahler's 8th also) but the prelude is very impressive. I think his reputation is based too much on his work on dodecaphonic music (and his theoretical writings) as his strongest stuff in my opinion happened earlier, in his late-romantic style (verklärte nacht, gurrelieder) and the so-called free atonal (erwartung, piano pieces op.11 and 19 and 23; five pieces for orchestra op.16 and pierrot lunaire).

Schoenberg was obsessed in continuing the german traditon, I think he saw himself as a direct successor of Brahms and Mahler, if I remember correctly. I think that shows in a way he treats phrases and structure very classically in some of his pieces (for example op.11 no's 1 and 2 are very traditionally composed, minus the completely atonal harmonies, the dodecaphonic works often rely on historical genres such as dances; op.25 is a dance suite and his piano concerto evolves around a Wienese Waltz). Then, on the other hand, he makes sometimes completely original decisions for his time, for example his op.19 or op.16 or Pierrot

Edit: Forgot to add his String Quartet no.2 which is one of my all time favourites from any composer


----------



## ollv (Jun 29, 2018)

pkoi, yes I listened op.25, It is good music. Also I listened Op.19, I am not sure that I know all compositions, and I able to remember all compositions which I listened. But op.25 )) it is what I remember by default.
I am not sure that I able to recognize dance rhythmically, )) but maybe ballet. There are few fragments when I laughed in this composition.





 (1:22, 2:15) and to the end )). maybe I would like to more improved percussions and rythmics behaviour. But it is good music I realy like it.


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Yeah, I think it's funny music, Schoenberg definitely had a good sense of humour. The whole idea of expressionism, as far as I see it, is to take gestures, sometimes familiar and sometimes not, and push them way out of their boundaries. In op.25, the gavotte and the minuet + trio are especiall funny. You might also want to check his string trio, which according to Schoenberg tells about him getting a heart attack and being carried to hospital by a big guy. It's a serious event, but Schoenberg somehow makes it so funny, it's like a cartoonish portrayal of a serious event:


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

ollv said:


> E Cristobal Poveda could you tell me which soft did you use ?


Musescore.

I am thinking about stretching the piece, so that it feels less all-over-the-place.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

pkoi said:


> Yeah, I think it's funny music, Schoenberg definitely had a good sense of humour. The whole idea of expressionism, as far as I see it, is to take gestures, sometimes familiar and sometimes not, and push them way out of their boundaries. In op.25, the gavotte and the minuet + trio are especiall funny. You might also want to check his string trio, which according to Schoenberg tells about him getting a heart attack and being carried to hospital by a big guy. It's a serious event, but Schoenberg somehow makes it so funny, it's like a cartoonish portrayal of a serious event:


Agree about Schoenberg. Only recently did I learn to appreciate his actual music, not just his innovations.


----------

